# Suche Programm zum Datei konvertieren



## msdd63 (30. April 2010)

Ich habe meine externe HDD an meinen Grundig HD-Fernseher angeschlossen. Der hat eine Partition mit FAT32 formatiert und speichert Filme als GR-Datei. Ich suche nun ein Programm mit dem ich die Film-Dateien konvertieren kann um sie dann brennen zu können. Ich benutze schon FormatFactory das sehr gut ist. FormatFactory kann aber mit der GT-Dateieendung nichts anfangen. Wäre für einen Tipp sehr dankbar.


----------



## sanQn (10. Mai 2010)

Du kannst mal veruschen die Dateiendung in .avi, .mpg, ...  also in alle bekannten Videoformate, umzuwandeln. Wenns dann nicht klappt, dann kannst du den Support von Grundig ob Sie eine Lösung haben.

mfG
sanQn


----------



## msdd63 (11. Mai 2010)

Die Dateiendung zu ändern macht die Datei kaputt. Das habe ich schon versucht. Die Datei kann dann nicht mehr gelesen werden. Ich glaube den Grundig Support zu kontaktieren kann ich mir sparen. Ich habe in einer Zeitschrift gelesen das alle LCD-TVs mit USB-Anschluss ein eigenes Dateiformat benutzen das am PC nicht gelesen werden kann.
Danke für Deine Antwort!
Vieleicht finde ich doch noch ein Programm das was nützt. Es soll da wohl welche geben die aber nicht ganz legal sind.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo msdd63,

aufgrund des Kopierschutzes liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass die .gr-Dateien ohne Weiteres nicht geöffnet werden können. Viele Geräte mit Aufnahmefunktion "binden" den angeschlossenen Datenträger an das Gerät, sodass die aufgenommen Sendungen nur vom aufnehmenden Gerät (in deinem Fall der Fernseher) selbst abgespielt werden können.

In der Tat ist die Sache nicht ganz legitim, eine Software dafür anzuwenden, da der Kopierschutz außer Gefecht getzt wird.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## msdd63 (11. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Kopierschutz leuchtet ein wie Du das schreibst. So schön die neue digitale HD Fernsehwelt auch ist, Benutzertechnisch ist es ein riesen Rückschritt. Die Anbieter können den Benutzer nach belieben gängeln. Und der Benutzer kann nichts dagegen machen weil er darauf angewiesen was die Anbiter festlegen.


----------

